# help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ...



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

Please help me choose spark plug wires for (A4 99.5 2.8L V6 30V):
1)Bosch ignition wires (part number 09485) from http://www.autohausaz.com
or
2)Beru ignition wires (part number GBR1011-A) from http://www.blauparts.com
Does anybody know what size is "Bosch ignition wires (part number 09485) from http://www.autohausaz.com" is ALSO 7mm like Beru????


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*

up


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*

up


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*

Bausch


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (SPEEDBUILT)*

Either set is OEM quality..I've had good results over the years using both suppliers products...go on price..I notice Blauparts sells set with plugs Autohaus alone for less...but what do 6 OEM plugs cost?....Authaus also has free shipping...I"ve dealt with both suppliers and got good service from each... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (spitpilot)*

Thanks 
I bought "Bosch 09485 Premium Spark Plug Wire Set" last night for $114


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*

Where'd ya find them for that good price? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VladM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (spitpilot)*

Amazon.com with Free shipping!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*

I am not a big fan of bosch products. From experience I have replaced more bosch glow plugs than beru ones. Most bosch electronic parts have been replaced with new updated parts from delphi or siemens.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I am not a big fan of bosch products. From experience I have replaced more bosch glow plugs than beru ones. Most bosch electronic parts have been replaced with new updated parts from delphi or siemens. 
 I've run Bosch plug wire sets for over 100K miles with no issues and the only problem I've ever encountered with Bosch ignition part was a broken wire on the hall sender in our ol Rabbit Cabby...but that was after about 17 years of use so can hardly complain about quality there...have not used their glow plugs howerver...By comparison, I put a Chinese knock off part on my niece's Honda for her..a distributor cap...it was so poorly molded that it burned thru in a few weeks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: help me choose spark plug wires BOSCH or BERU ... (VladM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VladM* »_Amazon.com with Free shipping!









They're sellin 'em now for $110 shipped free!..Glad I procrastinated a week!


----------

